# Blacksmith shop, Seagrove NC



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 25, 2011)

This place was awesome- very fire related.  The floor was dirt and sloped like mad.  It was like Yoda's hut.  His work was great and very well priced.

Well first his woodstove






Piled stone forge





Other forge





Stuff





Box o' hammahs


----------



## fossil (Apr 25, 2011)

Fascinating...I can almost smell that place from the pics.  Wish you had a couple of the smith working at one of the forges...or is he even still working?  Needs a few more hammers, I'd say.  Maybe some more tongs, as well...but he can make those.  Thanks for the pics, AP.  Rick


----------



## Shari (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, I can 'smell' that too.  I used to hang out at ol' Charlie's Blacksmith shop when I was a kid.  Loved the smell! Thanks for bringing back a memory.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 25, 2011)

It is very much in operation.  The smith is a great guy- will talk your ear off


----------



## jimbom (Apr 25, 2011)

I was five when we lived within walking distance of two smith's shop.  Back in those days, five year olds could wander from home and stand around in working blacksmith shops.  Still remember the smell, sounds, feel of the heat, and the red hot horseshoes.  Probably what broke me out of the farming and feed store family history.  Funny, after working the world and building at the edge of technology, I returned and live a few hundred feet from my ancestors graves.  Guess you can take the boy out of the Ozarks, but you can't take the Ozarks out of the boy.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 25, 2011)

Very cool. Had a branding iron for meat done from a shop like this.


----------



## Thistle (Apr 25, 2011)

Great post vise there.One of the best $25 investments I ever made was my old post vise found at local farm auction 20+ yrs back.It took 5 yrs of  watching & waiting before one showed up.So many were turned in,along with various anvils etc during WWII scrap drives they were quite scarce for a while.That was pre-Internet.Now you'll see 10-20 minimum every month on ebay lol.


----------



## RNLA (Apr 25, 2011)

I like metal work and the hand forging is one of the best parts. Banging out something from raw metal is very creative and skill filled. We did lots of it in Jr.high metal shop. I made a screw diver that lasted a long time before the handle broke.


----------



## Dune (May 6, 2011)

Great photos A.P. Thank you very much.


----------



## Thistle (May 6, 2011)

RNLA said:
			
		

> I like metal work and the hand forging is one of the best parts. Banging out something from raw metal is very creative and skill filled. We did lots of it in Jr.high metal shop. I made a screw diver that lasted a long time before the handle broke.



I still have mine made in 9th grade metal shop.Hand forged straight 6" blade,turned the handle on metal lathe from 1" round stock,tapered small end & textured grip from knurling tool on lathe.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jun 9, 2011)

great shots! what a nostalgic looking place.


----------



## webbie (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks really neat!
A friend took me to a similar shop in the Delmarva peninsula years ago....

All this stuff really amazes me! My bro and I were talking the other night about these folks who make stuff...almost from scratch! There are folks, for instance, that build mini jet engines in their garages! 

One guy in New Zealand was shut down by his gov and the international community after creation of a cruise missile for 1/50 the cost that the Pentagon pays......made in his shop.


----------



## peakbagger (Jun 10, 2011)

My friends uncle used to be a pipefitter and worked at many of the papermills in Maine. Many mills had inhouse blacksmiths but as they retired, they were not replaced. He would ask about the old tools whenever he saw them and on occasion they would give them to him. He has the contents of two blacksmiths shops stashed away including a couple of forges and at least one trip hammer. Unfortunately he is getting up in years and has two daughters whose spouses have no use for the stuff. I expect it will be one heck of an auction some day. He wont sell stuff but does trade occasionally.


----------

